# Can you use different credit unions



## dodo (20 Apr 2008)

If you are a member of one credit union can you use another branch for payment.


----------



## Joe1234 (20 Apr 2008)

I would have thought that you can't use another branch, as each credit union is independent.


----------



## ontour (20 Apr 2008)

some credit unions have multiple office if they cover a large geogaphic area however there is no central system whereby you can go in to a credit union in Meath to make your loan payment in Wexford.  There was a plan ..... but after many wasted millions in a computer system, there was nothing to show for the efforts.

If there is a credit union that is more convenient to you based on a change in circumstances, you should consider moving credit union.  This will be dependent on you living or working in the 'common bond'.  The common bond is usually an area that you should be living or working in or it can be a professional associsation such as the teaching profession.


----------



## steph1 (20 Apr 2008)

Credit unions do not have branches - not like banks.  They are local credit unions set up in towns around the country.  You must either live or work in the particular area to be a member of a credit union.


----------



## Alex (21 Apr 2008)

steph1 said:


> Credit unions do not have branches - not like banks. They are local credit unions set up in towns around the country. You must either live or work in the particular area to be a member of a credit union.


 
i was told the same thing when i opened my credit union account.


----------



## Slim (23 Apr 2008)

Dodo,

If you find yourself nearer to another crdit union because you work in that are, you could join them as well, as you would be in their common bod. This would mean moving your loan to them or saving with them.

Slim


----------



## annemarief8 (23 Apr 2008)

what kind of docs do i need to change cunion. obviously something with an address but how official does it need to be.  like could i get something simple sent to my mil's (who lives in the area i wanna join)

i actually live right beside it but i just fall on the wrong side of the postcode divide.

i hate my current credit union, they are extremely unprofessional and its a relly small district and nearly all the staff members are from the one local family and use personal issues, talk in the local pubs etc about peoples accounts. silly things like that.


----------



## steph1 (24 Apr 2008)

annemarief8 said:


> what kind of docs do i need to change cunion. obviously something with an address but how official does it need to be.  like could i get something simple sent to my mil's (who lives in the area i wanna join)
> 
> i actually live right beside it but i just fall on the wrong side of the postcode divide.
> 
> i hate my current credit union, they are extremely unprofessional and its a relly small district and nearly all the staff members are from the one local family and use personal issues, talk in the local pubs etc about peoples accounts. silly things like that.




Bear in mind that if you do change credit unions and opt to join one in an area you work rather than live there may be conditions attached to the membership such as not being able to borrow the maximum loans (whether its 3 to 1, 4 to 1).

I do not like to read the above about staff members talking about people's accounts in pubs etc., and to be honest you would have a right to write to the Supervisory Committee in the particular Credit Union.  No staff member (employed staff) or Directors or members of the Supervisory Committee have any business discussing the member' accounts or personal matters in this manner.


----------



## annemarief8 (24 Apr 2008)

ha ha if only it were that easy. the board of mangament are made up oif another 2 members of the 'family' that run it and 3 others are related by marriage!


----------



## steph1 (24 Apr 2008)

Thats not a good situation.  The members of the Credit Union should not allow so many family members to be running an organisation like that.  

This is why its important that Members attend the Annual General Meeting and vote for other members to go on the board.  Members of the Board have to be re-elected each year.  Its not good for the particular credit union to have the same people going back on year after year.


----------

